# Legal in Australia?



## nathan09 (Dec 25, 2009)

Water monitor (_Varanus salvator),_ are they legal in australia?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 25, 2009)

no,no exotic reptile is legal here

and we have the best monitors in the world and more species than the rest of the world combined
so would we want any??
except 1 the Komodo dragon _Varanus komodoensis_


----------



## nathan09 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol yea idnt think so, anyone know if ya can tame down lace monitors much? i seen a few videos of people cuddling with them but how often is it? can they bee tamed that much? and what other moitors are around lace size?


----------



## cris (Dec 25, 2009)

They are pretty cool, but illegal. We have heaps of cool goannas here anyway, its what Australia is best at


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 25, 2009)

nathan09 said:


> lol yea idnt think so, anyone know if ya can tame down lace monitors much? i seen a few videos of people cuddling with them but how often is it? can they bee tamed that much? and what other moitors are around lace size?


 
i work with a lacemonitor that is very quiet,however it still trys to climb up you while your holding it and talking to a group and any bare skin gets scratched as there claws are quite sharp.It also bit its owner causing a seroius laceration on the wrist,and required stitches.
The spencers monitior is far better for handling most would agree i have also worked with one it wasnt the quietest spencers,but ive seen many that are that other people keep in private colllections.


----------



## cris (Dec 25, 2009)

nathan09 said:


> lol yea idnt think so, anyone know if ya can tame down lace monitors much? i seen a few videos of people cuddling with them but how often is it? can they bee tamed that much? and what other moitors are around lace size?



Lacies are awesome, but _V.spenceri_ and _V.panoptes_ are less bitey and more tanky. Also there are Aussie aquatic species like _V.mertensi_ and _V.indicus_ that are also fairly medium largish and good. Keep in mind that they dont really like hugs from anything other than a goanna of the opposite sex, but they are smart and will adjust well to human company if you treat them well.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 25, 2009)

oh spencers monitors dont grow to the size of a lace monitor,laceys are one of the largest,and one aussie monitor grows larger and thats the perentie _Varanus giganteus _but i wouldnt recomend them for cuddling


----------



## cris (Dec 25, 2009)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> oh spencers monitors dont grow to the size of a lace monitor,laceys are one of the largest,and one aussie monitor grows larger and thats the perentie _Varanus giganteus _but i wouldnt recomend them for cuddling



On average male laceys would be bigger but spencers can get heaps bigger, they definately get over 4' and i have heard that they can get up to 6' which would be far larger than any lacey i have seen or heard of. Megalania is what you need if you are into size though :lol:


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 25, 2009)

Another medium/large monitor to consider is a Rosengerg's, or Heath Monitor. I have no experience with monitors other than taking pics of wild ones, so someone with experience would have to comment on a Heathy's temperment etc. I can say the Heath Monitors I've seen in the wild are generally approachable & not that timid, however I've only seen them around the Sydney region so perhaps they're used to human contact.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 25, 2009)

Start small, with something like a Black Throat Monitor or a Ackie, apparently Lacies are the fireist of the Varanus we have here, and (again this is just what ive heard) a Perentie will be much more shy and subdued? True of False?


----------

